# Did anyone notice the saw that j. browming went to pick up at the shop?



## sgrizz (Apr 25, 2011)

What saw was that he went to get at the shop? It wasnt a 660 or a460 but it was big saw .


----------



## Sport Faller (Apr 25, 2011)

it looked like a pretty minty 056


----------



## pops21 (Apr 25, 2011)

Yep a nice looking 056 full wrap.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Sport Faller (Apr 25, 2011)

I've been wanting an 056 mag II for a while, it was what my Dad always ran for bigger stuff and they're just plain cool looking


----------



## Rockford (May 2, 2011)

Would you believe I just came on here to ask that very same question. Last night I was in the kitchen and heard him say "Best saw ever made" but didnt get there in time to see what it was.


----------



## bitzer (May 2, 2011)

They also never showed him cutting any timber with it.


----------



## Big_Al (May 3, 2011)

I thought there was a couple of quick scenes of him cutting down trees. He talked briefly about the saw but I wish they would have went into it a little farther.


----------



## kiall1987 (May 3, 2011)

Big_Al said:


> I thought there was a couple of quick scenes of him cutting down trees. He talked briefly about the saw but I wish they would have went into it a little farther.


 
But he didnt cut anytrees with his old saw


----------



## sgrizz (May 3, 2011)

kiall1987 said:


> But he didnt cut anytrees with his old saw


 
I didnt see him cutting trees with it either. I wonder why ?


----------



## SierraNevada (May 8, 2011)

Label said 056 Super(I had to put it on hd and pause it). I also noticed he was cutting with a 64/66? instead. Maybe 3/4 wrap is better for the claw than the full wrap on the 056, or maybe the coil went out, ha! I shouldn't say that, I have a 56 super in almost perfect shape that runs for about two hours and shuts down,


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (May 8, 2011)

Thats funny! As soon as I saw him grab the saw I wanted to know what it was too! 056 looks,a nd sounds right! I noticed he was'nt cutting with it either hmm..........


----------



## banshee67 (May 8, 2011)

he said that was his favorite saw ever made and what he used back in his younger days logging

funny when they started showing footage of him, hes running a 660/066, except for maybe 1-2 quick shots using the 056, but the narrator is talking about his beloved old saw the whole time, figured they would have got a couple nice take downs in with his favorite saw of all time he was raving about, aftyer all it is a logging show..


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (May 8, 2011)

Yeah, in that case why take it to the shop just hang it on the wall! Or maybe just sentimental, and he doesnt want to use it much who knows? But it is funny cause we are all wondering the same things!


----------



## Deets066 (May 8, 2011)

I didn't get a good look at it, so i was guessin tht it was 076. Either way 076 or 056 I still would love to have either in that good of condition!


----------



## Dennis Gauge (May 9, 2011)

The editors are told to piece together X seconds of footage of J. Browning cutting down trees to go with the voiceover.

Editors are like "technical writers." They don't know any farther than what they're told, and they make no effort to learn. 

That's why so much of this looks staged: Oh, so-and-so crushed a saw cutting down a tree, and you didn't film it??? Hey editors, patch me up some footage of so-and-so cutting down a tree. We'll overlay some bleeps on it and cut away quick so it looks like he crushed the saw.

It's like they're not even trying. They show 3-4 different trucks, and expect you to believe that it's the same truck being driven by the driver as he makes his way to the mill...


----------

